# how to remove roof on AMS DRG combine



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I am not a moron, I think....... LOL.

But, I decided to run my C19 and DRG AMS combine (in a mixto) around the great room.
boy do these AMS cars dislike 8ft diameter. freight or passenger, its a disaster, despite AMS listing them as 8 ft diameter compatible. Beautiful cars. but finicky indeed. Body mounts are not forgiving. 

The combine interior lighting is simply too white. Way too white and bright. 

So, id like to tone it down with some Tamaya yellow or orange transparent paint on the bulbs to give a flame like hue. and add a passenger or five if I can fit some into the passenger seats. Looks like I may use those cheap Chinese 1:24 preiser knock offs as they are small and might well fit.

In looking over the interior....it appears that one must disassemble nearly the entire car to access the interior. From what I see, there is no easy way to simply remove the roof.

is there an easier way?
thanks!!!!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, see if the thread helps you: http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/2564-taking-ams-coach-apart.html

-Jim


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

You are right. You have to remove the screws that attach the body to the floor, 8 of them I think. They are the very small ones along the edge of the floor. The walls are set into grooves along the side of the floor. You have to gently pry them out of the grooves, start at one end and work toward the other while you lift the body away from the floor. You may have to put something like knife blades between the wall and the floor to keep them from popping back into the groove as you go. Once the body is off the floor you can access the screws that hold the roof on. On the cars that I have modified I have left the roof loose so that I can remove it to show off the interior.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread complements that: http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/30793-dis-assembly-accu-jackson-sharp-coaches.html


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thank you all.

Certainly do-able, if I decide to dig in. otoh, im not sure I want quite such a hassle right now.

Perhaps.....I will earn live with the white lights for the time being as this coach does not get a lot of run time, and it may be a long while before it ever does.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

I took all three of my J&S models (two coaches and a combine) apart to decal the sides. I was very wary of it also. Turned out to be a fairly simple process, a few minutes to disassemble and a few to reassemble them. Go ahead and do it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Good information. I kind of envisioned a "ship in a bottle" scenario...

Robert


----------

